# Testing baby's blood sugar after the birth



## MrsCLH (Jul 27, 2011)

Morning ladies. Think I am a bit over emotional this morning. I watched this show called Baby's Room - not sure if any of you have seen it? It's been on Home & Health lately. They do up baby's nursery while mum is in hospital giving birth. Bit cheesy but I love it, can't beat a nice birth story and this has the added attraction of a bit of interior design thrown in lol!

Anyway, this morning the woman on it had GD. So when baby was born obviously they wanted to check her bs. This is no surprise to me, but it showed them doing it and the baby screamed! It was one of those awful screams where it's mouth was wide open and no noise was coming out because it wasnt breathing and you just wanted it to start screaming so it would breathe! Which of course it did eventually. Anyway, suddenly I found myself in tears. Not just a bit but full on sobbing!! I'm not sure I'm going to be able to cope with them checking my baby's bs even though I know they have too 

What's everyone else's experience? Will I not even care at the time? I know I can't do anything about it and its for the best but I feel like cos my body is rubbish with this rubbish diabetes then poor baby will have to go through that and its my fault, just can't stop thinking about it.

xx


----------



## allisonb (Jul 27, 2011)

Ah bless you x I can completely understand where you're coming from.  In my experience (two babies since type 1) both did cry when it was done but it was over quickly and what you need to remember is that baby won't ever remember it.  I'm sure the trauma of actually going through being born must be must worse for baby. I found the vitamin K test that they do after a few days (can't remember exactly) is much worse because they need more blood for it.  They only need a tiny bit of blood for BS.

Try not to worry about it.  The fact is it needs to be done, for the sake of your baby, it's not your fault, it's just on of those things and you'll be there to give lots of cuddles afterwards each time!


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 27, 2011)

Aww thanks Alison, I think I'm having a hormonal day. I just feel like crying and I don't know why. I'm feeling tired today as well so that doesn't help I guess. Just bad timing watching the episode this morning!

I'm just so worried about not being able to comfort baby enough because they don't know what's going on. Will just be glad to get those bits over and done with!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jul 27, 2011)

With newborn babies the reaction is disportionate to the action!  They will squawk like a good one at the smallest thing..

Don't forget that they are experiencing a whole new world new sensations on their bodies etc..

They have a similar response to sounds 

When I had my youngest and I was next to the ward door, she jumped a mile everytime somebody went through, you'll thought a bomb had just gone off.. Even though the noise the door made was almost inaudiable to the ear


----------



## grahams mum (Jul 30, 2011)

hi i wanted to have molly tested for blood sugar and the midwifes were keep saying i was silly but i was genuinly worryed thinking about now i was silly


----------



## beckyp (Aug 2, 2011)

MrsCLH said:


> Morning ladies. Think I am a bit over emotional this morning. I watched this show called Baby's Room - not sure if any of you have seen it? It's been on Home & Health lately. They do up baby's nursery while mum is in hospital giving birth. Bit cheesy but I love it, can't beat a nice birth story and this has the added attraction of a bit of interior design thrown in lol!
> 
> Anyway, this morning the woman on it had GD. So when baby was born obviously they wanted to check her bs. This is no surprise to me, but it showed them doing it and the baby screamed! It was one of those awful screams where it's mouth was wide open and no noise was coming out because it wasnt breathing and you just wanted it to start screaming so it would breathe! Which of course it did eventually. Anyway, suddenly I found myself in tears. Not just a bit but full on sobbing!! I'm not sure I'm going to be able to cope with them checking my baby's bs even though I know they have too
> 
> ...



Checking in for the first time in ages!  How many weeks are you now MrsCLH?  

I found that I was watching One Born Every Minute every week in the run up to my due date which, in hindsight, was the wrong thing to do!  I panicked at everything (including me screaming and swearing at my husband!) and then the week before I had Evelyn there was a woman who had had a previous still birth and I completely freaked myself out...I ended up having Evelyn early due to high blood pressure!  I hope your programme is different to OBEM!

In my experience with Evelyn in March I didn't even notice them doing the sugar check!  She was plucked from her happy little world and when she didn't cry immediately it scared me more so I guess that when they did the check and she cried I was relieved.  The checks were all done next to me so I could see her the whole time too.  

She was checked again a day later to make sure that it'd gone up and it reduced me and my husband to tears!  By then we were both sleep deprived by at least 2 days and hearing your baby cry does upset you (it's natural) but that doesn't happen for everyone - I think it's just because she was so low.  But she quickly stopped crying as soon as it was finished.  

A hug from Mummy does wonders to a crying baby!


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Becky - I've completely avoided OBEM - don't think I can cope with it! But this other show is basically about doing up the nursery with a quick 5 mins covering the birth which is usually quite tame 

You have really helped actually, cos that was another worry of mine, that moment waiting for the baby to cry for the first time! So perhaps I'll focus on the relief I'll feel at that instead 

Hope you and Evelyn are doing well. How is going with the breastfeeding hypos and resulting highs?


----------



## sugarfreerach (Aug 28, 2011)

They tested nate's sugars about 5 times over 24 hours after he was born and he didn't cry or even notice them. Don't worry x


----------



## Monkey (Aug 28, 2011)

C had his blood sugar checked several times - it was fine, probably not the nicest thing but a necessary evil.

They always pricked his heel (a bit like they do for the heal prick test for CF etc a few days post birth) and always stuck a little plaster on afterwards. I was advised to keep his feet as toasty warm as possible to help them bleed better!

Lots of cuddles afterwards. Not sure if you're planning to breastfeed, but that's been shown to have a positive effect on pain, so definitely worth a quick snack afterwards - will help baby to feel lovely and safe and secure too.

Hope that's helpful.


----------

